# Question?



## DarkOverSoul (Dec 8, 2008)

Okay, I live in Miami, Florida, what I want to know if there are any schools here that would teach Pekiti-Tirsia, Shaolin Kung Fu, Ninjutsu, Kombatan, Tai Qi Quan (without any of that hippie, fluffy crap) right here? I choose to ask because I heard there are a lot of fakes, and scammers in the martial arts world, and wanted someone to actual recommend something to me or ways to actually avoid that. Somehow, I highly doubt a lot of these are available here, but eh, I could be surprised. o_o

When it comes to Tai Qi I want to learn the martial aspect though (just thought I'd leave that out in the open).


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi I am from Miami as well so I will try to answer your questions.

As far as Pekiti-Tirsia there is an Arnis group and one of the members post here. There are people teaching Kali as well.

Shaolin kungfu plenty of teachers. From what I know there are people teaching Northen,Five animal. 

Ninjutsu there is Bujinkan here and Genbukan.

I don't know about Kombation.

Tai chi chuan here in Miami the martial is some what hard to find.

I know of those who follow the Chen style down here teach the martial but the other styles such as Yang,Wu,and Sun I don't think it is taught that I know of. Any other questions I will be happy to answer.


----------



## bowser666 (Dec 8, 2008)

Please just keep in mind that Taiji is a Internal Style. Yes there is much external as well but that usually comes later on in the training. If you ahve the patience to go that far that is. If you have a good teacher they will explain teh applications as you learn them though.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 8, 2008)

DarkOverSoul said:


> Okay, I live in Miami, Florida, what I want to know if there are any schools here that would teach Pekiti-Tirsia, Shaolin Kung Fu, Ninjutsu, Kombatan, Tai Qi Quan (without any of that hippie, fluffy crap) right here? I choose to ask because I heard there are a lot of fakes, and scammers in the martial arts world, and wanted someone to actual recommend something to me or ways to actually avoid that. Somehow, I highly doubt a lot of these are available here, but eh, I could be surprised. o_o
> 
> When it comes to Tai Qi I want to learn the martial aspect though (just thought I'd leave that out in the open).


 
You won't learn the martial arts of taiji right away (or quickly), form comes first. And it is hard to find a teacher that knows it and/or is willing to teach it.

If you want martial arts there appears to be a bit of Sanshou in Florida you might want to check with these folks


----------



## DarkOverSoul (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I found a couple of places now, I just need to figure out their exact address now. Can't seem to find it through google map though. 

http://www.genbukan.org/cgi-bin/site.pl?1712&cxDatabase_databaseID=1&id=157 

Oh, and this too: http://www.miamiarnisgroup.com/?page_id=14 

AND this: http://www.taichinetwork.org/searchpages/Miami-Florida-Tai-Chi.html


Oh, and thanks Xue Sheng. Seems that Temple Arts teach a lot of these things as well. >_> Hmm, wonder how deeply they will go with these?

Still gonna have to check these places out though, I figured I'd put in these links to see what you guys wouldthink of it.

And thank you


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 8, 2008)

DarkOverSoul said:


> Well, I found a couple of places now, I just need to figure out their exact address now. Can't seem to find it through google map though.
> 
> http://www.genbukan.org/cgi-bin/site.pl?1712&cxDatabase_databaseID=1&id=157
> 
> ...


 
For Taiji with MA you are probably better off looking to Chen these days. That does not mean that others do not do it or that all Chen School do. It just means more Chen schools on average seem to be interested in the MA side of things. However the few Northern Wu schools I have seen also seem to be very much into the MA and just about any Zhaobao school you find is going to get into the MA of it but with Zhaobao it is very hard to find a legitimate school. As for Yang style all I can say with some amount of certainty is that if you find a student of the Tung/Dong family you also may get the MA of Yang style with some Hao.

For Sun and Southern Wu I really have no idea what you will find


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 8, 2008)

I know the Genbukan teacher who is teaching here in Miami.

On the Tai chi network I have met most of the people who are teaching or have heard of them thru the Grapevine.

The MiamiArnis group I don't know much about them because I never met them but I believe one of the group members post here.

It is most likely the best bet to go with Chen style if you want martial here in Miami because I have spoken to a good amount of Tai chi practicers who only do it for health.

Xue I did not know about these guys down here. I know there is another San shou guy here who was teaching Northen Shaolin and Tai chi I don't know what happen to him though.

Interesting enough there is a guy claiming to teach San Jiao http://www.miamikungfu.com/sifu.html

I have spoken to someone from that school not a good impression rather rude.


----------



## DarkOverSoul (Jan 11, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I know the Genbukan teacher who is teaching here in Miami.
> 
> On the Tai chi network I have met most of the people who are teaching or have heard of them thru the Grapevine.




Ah, I see, can I ask which of them you've spoken too, and how are they like if they are good? >.> Just wanted to get some 2nd hand information about these guys before making my decision.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 11, 2009)

Sure. From the Taichi network:

I have met Jeff Morris(trains in Sun style with Paul Lam) Jeff is very knowledgable but refuses to teach the Martial.

I may have met Julio Anta or spoken to someone from that school. I have heard good things about Julio and his school.

I know Bob Bacher.(linerage holder in Chen style)Bob is quite demanding of things being a certain way and hot headed lol.

I know Shr fu Shen Gung(if it is the person that I am thinking of)If it is the same person I was not that impressed.

I have seen one of the teacher's from Kungfu connection teaching some Tai chi. They are pretty popular have not head bad things about them.

I may know Marleen if it the person I am thinking of. The area sounds familar so I might have been to one of her classes.

I know Raven(student of Mantak Chia)She teaches part of the Healing Tao nice lady maybe she is 5ft. She has been writing articles for the Empty Vessel.

I know Carri(I believe she was a student of Maoshing Ni's)She teaches Qigong I don't like her methods.

I think I know Todd.(Student of Bob Bacher but also goes to Chen village)
I think he is teaching in Kendall area.
I know Felix from the Genbukan when he was teaching Bujinkan. Felix holds 10dan in Bujinkan I think 8th in Judo, Ecrima certifcation.I don't know his Genbukan rank now.

I could be wrong on some of these because I have not spoken to any of these peope in years.

The other people on the Tai chi network site I know 2 more 1 of them is Me and the other is my teacher. I do not really teach Qigong to much because to many people don't have the time to devote to it here in Miami,Fl. I am also one of the few in Miami practicing Bagua and Hsing yi.


----------



## DarkOverSoul (Jan 11, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I may have met Julio Anta or spoken to someone from that school. I have heard good things about Julio and his school.
> 
> I know Bob Bacher.(linerage holder in Chen style)Bob is quite demanding of things being a certain way and hot headed lol.
> 
> ...



These are the ones that stuck out to me most.  

Of course I should ask do Bob, and your teacher teach Qi gong?  I know you don't but just wondering.  Also, before I get myself into anything what do you mean by HOTBLOODED, and DEMANDING OF CERTAIN THINGS(image of semi-bald, old scary guy making evil smile comes to mind*fears*)? D: Of course hot bloodedness can be a good thing, haha. XD

No offense to the others, but you seemed a little less sure about the rest of them. Of course your not exactly too certain of Julio Anta either, since you've only heard good things about him though, hmm. >_>


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh I got stories :lol:

There were times when Bob would get angry at someone's music to loud and he would yell to the guy on how he was going to beat him down.

Bob's focus was Laojia he was not interested really in anything else.

He hated Taoist Tai chi with a passion.

I don't know if he is still in Miami he teaches and surfs and Costa Rica alot.

I remember practicing Laojia with him doing opening form and we had to do it over so many times because our foot was maybe an inch off or something.
I left training with Bob because of his answer in dealing with a grappler and his delusion of Fajinging him off instead of applying skills or something.

My current teacher does not focus on Qigong. I train in Bagua and Hsing yi mostly with him. I trained with other teachers in Qigong one was part of the Lungmen sect and an Acupunturist. My current teacher is not in Miami area but in the Ft.Lauderdale area.

I don't remember if I met Julio all of these people I have either spoken to or met is going back at least 1-5yrs depending on the person.

Felix's teaching is sometimes hard to follow. Doesn't mean he is bad just if you are a begginer you might get lost until you "get it" Felix is a student under Michael Coleman. I don't know Felix's rank now in the Genbukan.

The others I would have to see if its them or not.

I know Raven. I can't forget the hour drive back and forth every Sat at 7am.

I know Jeff because I was in his apartment.

Carri I believe trains in the Wellness center and is a student of Maoshing Ni. She sells a lot of his products too.


I don't know if Anta teaches application if you visit his site he has alot going on!!

You'd have to contact these people and visit them.

Everyone will let you watch a class or speak to them freely.


----------



## DarkOverSoul (Jan 11, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Oh I got stories :lol:
> 
> There were times when Bob would get angry at someone's music to loud and he would yell to the guy on how he was going to beat him down.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the information, and I guess somewhat bald, white haired old man with scary faces was somewhat accurate. D:


----------

